# MTB @ Woodbury?



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

I was browsing the state's staycation website to see what they had for ideas of things to do in the state, and when I searched for mountain biking in the Litchfield Hills, this came up:

http://www.ctvisit.com/PropertyDetail.aspx?id=2614



> Woodbury Ski & Skate Park
> Website: http://www.woodburyskiarea.com
> 
> Category: 	Recreation
> ...



Was anybody else aware of this?


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe this is their idea of mountain biking?



Seems like a freeride park/course would fit in logically at Woodbury though....


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

They have a skate park, too.  But according to the state's website (which is supposed to be up to date), the MTB is on 18 trails.  I can't find any info on Woodbury's website about it. :shrug:


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 9, 2008)

Last I heard, it was all falling down and not worth the drive.


----------



## powderman (Jul 9, 2008)

If it isn't on Woodbury's official website, odds are, there no longer is mt biking at Woodbury.   Mt biking probably never worked there, the skiing trails at Woodbury bunny hills I've skiied on and I doubt the mt biking trails are longer.  The additional drive to better ski/mt bike areas is well worth it.


----------

